# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  چرا لینکهای بی نیاز باز نمیشه ؟!

## مسعود44

:متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر: 

خیلی از لینکهای دیگه هم وجود ندارند 
مدیران سایت لطفا رسیدگی کنید

----------


## binyaz2003

لینکهایی که به سایت www.binyazprograms.com اشاره میکنند متاسفانه در دسترس نیستند به این خاطر که به دلیل سهل انگاری دو سه سال قبل من این دامنه رو از دست دادم.
تمام لینک های سایت من، دانلود ها و مقالات به این وبلاگ منتقل شده اند http://learnvfp.mihanblog.com

لینکهایی که به خارج از سایت من و این سایت اشاره میکنند فکر نکنم در توان کسی باشه که تمام لینک هایی رو که با جستجو پیدا کرده و گزاشته بتوانه تضمین کنه که اونها کار کنند من از سال 82 در این سایت عضو هستم و خوبه به تاریخ پست هایی که لینکهای مد نظر شما داخلشون هست نگاهی بیاندازید. پیشنهاد من برای اینگونه لینک ها اینه که لینک رو در گوگل جستجو کنید و نسخه cache شده اون رو ببینید.

----------

